# Morels in Iredell County NC



## ncshroom (Apr 15, 2015)

Found 1Tulip Morel in woods on monday will post picture later. Anyone else having luck?


----------



## eightfab (Apr 15, 2015)

Awesome! I walked a little Sunday but it was more of a locating spots and familiarizing myself in new woods. this rain should get em going! Cabarrus county here


----------



## ncshroom (Apr 15, 2015)

Found 2 yellow morels today nice size and ready to eat.


----------

